# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  τι ειναι τα depakine?

## Ria16

Mhpws kserei kaneis gia ti periptwseis xwrigountai depakine?mono gia dipolikh diataraxh h mporei kai gia kati allo?please bohthisteme.....
eyxaristw....

----------


## LOSTRE

Το ντεπακίν είναι αντιεπηλιπτικό και χορηγείται πέρα από την επιληψία και σαν σταθεροποιητής διάθεσης σε περιπτώσεις διπολικής διαταραχής και για να μην υπάρχουν εκρήξεις θυμού κλπ...

----------


## Alkmeon

...ετσι!ξεκινησαν κατ αρχην ως αντιεπιληπτικα,στη συνεχεια δοθηκαν κ σε ψυχ διαταραχες ως σταθ της διαθεσης!

----------


## Ria16

eyxaristw ayto hthela na kserw!!!

----------


## deleted_member

πρηζονται τα ουλα και γινονται αντιαισθητικα εψω ακουσει ισχυει?

----------


## vxnv

το Depakine (βαλπροϊκο νατριο) εχει καποιες σπανιες αλλα σοβαρες παρενεργειες και χρειαζεται τακτικη αιματολογικη εξεταση

----------


## deleted_member

ισχυει αυτο με τα ουλα?

----------


## vxnv

Δεν γνωριζω μου ακουγεται λιγο \"κουλη\" παρενεργεια

----------


## deleted_member

ξερεις θα παρω συντομα σταθεροποιητη και ανησυχω

----------


## vxnv

Νομιζω πως το depakine δεν ειναι απο τις πρωτες επιλογες λογω των πιθανων παρενεργειων.

----------


## deleted_member

μπορει δεν ξερω
μακαρι να μου αλλαξει τα ρισπερνταλ γιατι βαριεμαι χωρις λιμπιντο

----------


## bill5555

Εγώ έπαιρνα Depakine για χρόνια, η μόνη παρενέργεια που είχα διαπιστώσει ήταν η υπνηλία (μπορεί να ήταν και από το zoloft) και ότι είχε πολύ άσχημη γεύση και με πήραζε λίγο στο στομάχι.
Ο τελευταίος γιατρός που επισκέφθηκα πάντως μου συνέστησε το Solian. Μου είπε ότι το Depakine είναι παλιό ως φάρμακο και επίσης ότι προκαλεί βλάβες στο συκώτι, χρειάζεται συχνά αιματολογικούς ελέγχους και επιπλέον πέφτουν και τα μαλλιά.
Πάντως το Depakine μου το είχε συστήσει κάποιος γιατρός ο οποίος ήταν καθηγητής πανεπιστημίου αλλά μεγάλος σε ηλικία και μάλλον αδιάφορος για την περίπτωσή μου...

----------


## gonoli

παιρνω κι εγω depakine και solian.ισχυει οτι το depakine χρειαζεται συχνα αιματολογικους ελεγχους?δεν μου εχουν πει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## pelariry

ισχύει.

----------


## gonoli

γεια σου pelariry.εσυ που το ξερεις οτι ισχυει?παιρνω το depakine 2 χρονια περιπου και δεν εχω κανει ελεγχο.πρεπει να κανω εξετασεις?και τι εξετασεις αιματος ακριβως?τι ξερεις για το θεμα?

----------


## pelariry

επίπεδα βαλπροϊκού κάνεις. ρώτησε τον γιατρό σου.

----------


## kosto30

μου ειπε και εμενα η γιατρος μετα απο δεκα μερες να κανουμε
εξετασεις ωστε να ρυθμιστει καλυτερα και να εχουμε καλυτερα αποτελεσματα στη θεραπεια
γραφονται και στο βιβλιαριο

----------


## kosto30

μετα απο ποσες μερες χρησης κανουμε αιματολογικες εξετασεις??και γνωριζει κανει το ανωτατο οριο ληψης.τωρα παιρνω 500 το πρωι 500 το βραδυ το chrono και νομιζω οτι παιρνω παρα πολυ εω δικιο η ιδεα μου ειναι.το παιρνω για το αγχος επαναλαμβανω

----------


## panagiwtis23

Παιδιά εσείς που το παίρνετε το φάρμακο (to depakine) είχατε θέμα με τα μαλλιά τελικά;
Δε θέλω ν αμου πέσουν...

Και όσοι το πήρατε για άγχος (η όχι) σας βοήθησε στο άγχος;
Στο να ηρεμήσει λίγο ο καταιγισμός σκέψεων;...

----------


## makis_dr

δεπακιν παιρνω και εγω σταθεροποιητης ειναι στεδον αλοπεριδιν ενεσιμο και χαπι και ακινετον μπομπα ειμαι αν και δεν μ αρεσει τπτ σε αυτον τον κοσμο αφραγκιες εχω δεν μπορω αλλο

----------


## mindcrime

Έχω κάνει συλλογή από depakine, zyprexa των 20mg και tavor των 2,5mg. To μοναδικό φάρμακο που παίρνω και θα το κόψω και αυτό σε λίγο καιρό, είναι cipralex των 20mg. Μάλλον οι ψυχίατροι-τρεις τον αριθμό- έκαναν άστοχη διάγνωση στη περίπτωση μου, διότι ενώ θα έπρεπε να είχα τουλάχιστον ένα επεισόδιο μανίας από το cipralex αυτό ακόμη έρχεται. Ουδείς αλάνθαστος ακόμα και οι ψυχίατροι, ειδικά αυτοί!

----------

